# Woo Snow In Michigan



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Thats right fellas it is snowing and snowing hard. Have proboly about 8 inches on the ground and no signs of stopping for a while on the dopler. Was already out once, woo.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

hows the blazer handling the snow u got any more pictures of it we got about 10 inches and still snowing


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

Blaze is handling it like a champ. I'll get new pics tmr when I go out. The blaze is actually surpising me. Transmissions still shifting like a champ, no breakage of anything, pump works like a champ, and all works awesome.


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

So I spent all day today getting ready for this storm. Hauled in a bunch of firewood to keep mama & the young-uns warm while I'm out plowing all weekend, got the truck all fixed, fed, an ready to go . Basically tried to tire my self out so It would be easy to get to bed early and get a few hours sleep before the alarm goes off at 2:30 AM.
Go to bed at 9:30
still awake at 10
still awake at 10:30
probably fall asleep about 11 
sleeping like a baby at 11:30 
great dream around midnight
12:10 cell phone rings crawl out of bed.
Me: (answer phone) grumble rumble hello?
Him: ahhhh hello sir, ahhhh could you come and plow my driveway?
Me : WHAT? WHO is this?:angry: 
Him: ahhhh sorry, I just realized I woke you up, ahhhh I just got home from the bar and can't get into my yard. 
Me: Grrrr, I'll be starting to plow at 3am, whats your address I'll swing by sometime tomorrow.
Him: Ahhhhh, just forget it, I'll have it shoveled out by then.
SO now it's almost 1:30. I'm mad at myself for not shutting off my phone and sitting here venting to an empty forum 
GOODNIGHT


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

I see your from esky too huh? What kinda truck? Maybe I seen ya around


----------



## snatchal (Sep 8, 2005)

Red f-350 diesel.
I would rather plow wet heavy snow than the fluffy stuff we got last night.
Would of probably been better to leave the plow at home and strap a couple of leaf blowers on the front of the truck. Oh well, most of what I do is by the hour. With this wind we'll be plowing the same snow again tonight. By the end of this storm, it will be a great month to bill out.payup 
Just stopped home for lunch, it's gonna be a long weekend.


----------

